# [WIP][GT-I9100G]CyanogenMod from Source[Developers help needed!]



## -Sayan- (Feb 13, 2012)

Hello,

I'm trying to build CyanogenMod 7 from scratch for my Galaxy S II(GT-I9100G) OMAP 4430 SoC.
Following thiw wiki



> http://wiki.cyanogen...Mod_%28Linux%29


Does any devs hopefully have an idea, what the problem might be?

View attachment buildlog_12_03_2012.txt


TIA


----------

